# Anyone try the new Giesemann Tropica t5?



## TRENT (Nov 25, 2009)

Anyone try this light out yet? Released this year 2014. 

http://www.reef-eden-international.com/Giesemann-T5-Lamps.htm


----------



## flynruff (May 15, 2013)

I ordered the tropic and aquaflora the other day. Should be here Monday.
The spectrum looked good and since it's time for new bulbs I figured I'd give them a try.


----------



## TRENT (Nov 25, 2009)

I just ordered the same combo 3x Tropic and 1x Aquaflora. I hope they grow some plants. I searched all over the net and didn't find any reviews so be sure to leave some feedback. What size tank you putting these on? Do you run co2?


----------



## flynruff (May 15, 2013)

65 gallon, with pressurized CO2.
My fixture on has 2 bulbs, puts me in medium light I believe. Hoping these will offer something better than the zoomeds


----------



## flynruff (May 15, 2013)

Installed today, along with a trim.
Tank looks a little brighter, have to wait and see how things grow.
The aquaflora is not quite as pink as the zoomed.

Old setup: Fluval life and Zoomed florasun

New setup: Giesemann tropic and super flora

Full tank shot. Had a huge trim, so it looks a little bare. Good test for the new lights!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm curious how these work out. The color rendering looks really nice. 

I was a huge fan of the old midday / aquaflora combo.


----------



## TRENT (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the update. The color looks really nice.


----------



## Ozone (Sep 30, 2009)

I can't find and US base store who carries them?


----------



## flynruff (May 15, 2013)

I got mine from aquariumspecialty.com


----------



## TRENT (Nov 25, 2009)

Ozone said:


> I can't find and US base store who carries them?


I bought mine from Premium Aquatics. 

http://premiumaquatics.com/products/giesemann-tropic-t5-80w.html


----------



## flynruff (May 15, 2013)

Well it's only day 3, but I think these bulbs are doing something.
My plants have been pearling about an hour after lights on. Previously it took them 4 or so. I've changed nothing other than the bulbs so can't attribute it to anything else.


----------



## Ozone (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks everyone just place order with aquariumspecialty.com for 
2 Giesemann 48" Tropic 6500K T5 Lamp 
2 Giesemann 48" Super Flora T5 Lamp
Will keep you update when I get mine..


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

@flyinruf 

Thanks for posting those comparison shots. I hope you dont mind that I added them in here - A Thread for T5HO bulb comparisons. I just quoted your post. Thanks again for the pictures.


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks people. Something new to try! and I didn't know where to buy Gs since reefgeeks is no more.


----------



## Ozone (Sep 30, 2009)

Its been 7 days since I order Dec 4th with aquariumspecialty.com still no shipping or any info on my order!!!


----------



## flynruff (May 15, 2013)

Ozone said:


> Its been 7 days since I order Dec 4th with aquariumspecialty.com still no shipping or any info on my order!!!


Have you contacted them?


----------



## Ozone (Sep 30, 2009)

After several fail attempts.
yesterday I finally got an email with my tracking number 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------

